# Car stolen @ vapecon



## Imti175

Hi guys just wanted to put this here to get the word out, my friends car got stolen @ vapecon its a gold toyota etios number plate DT 45 WF GP please contact me if you see the car or anything related 073 236 4535. When we parked there we saw security guards on duty but when we were ready to leave and saw the car gone the security says he was inside and doesnt know nothing. Just feel dissappointed that a event like this doesnt have proper security.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto

Damn that sucks! Sorry to hear dude. Hope is was insured. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quakes

Imti175 said:


> Hi guys just wanted to put this here to get the word out, my friends car got stolen @ vapecon its a gold toyota etios number plate DT 45 WF GP please contact me if you see the car or anything related 073 236 4535. When we parked there we saw security guards on duty but when we were ready to leave and saw the car gone the security says he was inside and doesnt know nothing. Just feel dissappointed that a event like this doesnt have proper security.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear this bud, Where was the car parked? Inside or outside the main gate?


----------



## SAVaper

Sad to hear man. Parking was definitely not sufficient and that could lead to issues like theft.


----------



## Imti175

Outside but there was a security guard there but he said he was inside and doesnt know anything

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imti175

Car was insured but my mod and flavors and my friends wallet and whole bag with vape stuff gone 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Quakes

Imti175 said:


> Car was insured but my mod and flavors and my friends wallet and whole bag with vape stuff gone
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear man. Damn Bastards.


----------



## antonherbst

Imti175 said:


> Car was insured but my mod and flavors and my friends wallet and whole bag with vape stuff gone
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


That is very sad. Make a list of the vape goods maybe the guys here can help find the vape goods atleast


----------



## Cruzz_33

@Imti175 sorry to hear about this buddy. Send me a pm , sure I can help with some juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Dodsangel

Damn, there just has to be some people that want to ruin a good thing! Sorry to hear about that buddy.


----------



## Imti175

We had a lovely day no doubt and then came back to the car to find its not there. My main objective of this post is for those who go to vapecon next year to be more alert and also for those in charge of the event to maybe get better security or a venue that caters for secure parking so no one else goes through the same thing. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Imti175 said:


> Car was insured but my mod and flavors and my friends wallet and whole bag with vape stuff gone
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Really sorry to hear this  That is such a pain.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Security guards are useless. They broke into my car with the so called guard 2 meters away. They are in cahoots with the thieves. Sorry to hear bud


----------



## Reinette

Sorry to hear about your car! Hope they find it soon.


----------



## Tanja

Awww man... that's horrible! So sorry to hear!


----------



## Silver

Imti175 said:


> Hi guys just wanted to put this here to get the word out, my friends car got stolen @ vapecon its a gold toyota etios number plate DT 45 WF GP please contact me if you see the car or anything related 073 236 4535. When we parked there we saw security guards on duty but when we were ready to leave and saw the car gone the security says he was inside and doesnt know nothing. Just feel dissappointed that a event like this doesnt have proper security.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Hi @Imti175 
Deeply sorry that this happened
It pains me no end to hear about this. I dont know what to say.

As an organising team we did worry about parking. We felt that it was possible we would run out of parking inside the grounds. There were two "overflow" areas where parking was directed after the main public parking area was full. Not sure what time you arrived but my wife arrived at about 12h00 and she did manage to find parking inside the grounds.

We did increase our security from the initial security plan to (among other things) accommodate more security personnel but we did not specifically ask security to patrol the street outside. I am not sure if they did this on the day. I will find out if this was actually done.

So sorry

I hope you get paid out and can recover from this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imti175

Silver said:


> Hi @Imti175
> Deeply sorry that this happened
> It pains me no end to hear about this. I dont know what to say.
> 
> As an organising team we did worry about parking. We felt that it was possible we would run out of parking inside the grounds. There were two "overflow" areas where parking was directed after the main public parking area was full. Not sure what time you arrived but my wife arrived at about 12h00 and she did manage to find parking inside the grounds.
> 
> We did increase our security from the initial security plan to (among other things) accommodate more security personnel but we did not specifically ask security to patrol the street outside. I am not sure if they did this on the day. I will find out if this was actually done.
> 
> So sorry
> 
> I hope you get paid out and can recover from this.


Thanks @Silver there was no parking available inside and the road leading into and out of the parking area was also taken up with cars that were parked parallel. We arrived at about 10:30 and many cars were parked in the same area that we parked and we saw a security guard walking around there. So we thought that it was safe, we went back to the car around 1:00 and everything was still ok even the security but at about 3:30 when we were going to leave most of the cars were gone and the security told us that he wasnt there the whole time he was inside. So I just put this whole message here so some of the organizers can maybe take into consideration for future vapecons to maybe get a venue with more parking available ir maybe if using the same venue to get more security. 
I would want anyone to go through what me and my friends went through, yes we enjoyed vapecon, but just imagine buying stuff getting some free stuff and putting it in your car and going back to enjoy the show and when you about to leave you find your car and everything that was in it gone. We came from far south of johannesburg so still had to wait an hour for someone to come fetch us. 
Thank you 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

